# "Patchaouras": μία ελληνηκή λέξη;



## caféolé

This is used in my comic book to insult two "loose" women by a man (Ottoman Romania). Could it be Greek? What is the exact spelling and meaning? Can you help me on this? Thanks!


----------



## caféolé

πατσαουρα;


----------



## Acestor

The Greek word is *πατσούρα* (pronounced /patsúra/) or *πατσούρω* (/patsúro/), plural πατσούρες /patsúres/, of uncertain etymology. It means either an ugly hag (an old slovenly woman, with aged and tired skin) or a woman of loose morals.


----------



## caféolé

Just found the actual word in this precise context: _paceaură _(Romanian dialect, probably influenced by Greek?). See: http://www.usv.ro/fisiere_utilizato...t/At 16_6XII ora9_ultima varianta.pdf#page=61
Thanks!


----------



## caféolé

Also: *pacea(v)úră* (ea dift.) f., pl. ĭ (turc. pačavra, otreapă; ngr. patsa[v]úra, alb. pačavure, bg. pačavra, sîrb. pačavra, pačaura). Fam. Otreapă. Fig. Triv. Cĭomîrdă, femeĭe foarte murdară. V. *buleandră, fleandură, tearfă.*


----------



## shawnee

«πατσαβούρα» in the Ionian. Used more often for old rag - any derogative ref to woman more secondary usage. This would place origin in, Albanian - pačavure according to the op. However, Triandafyllidis  gives Ven. spazzadura - rubbish, as origin.


----------



## caféolé

Wow, fascinating!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Perseas

shawnee said:


> «πατσαβούρα» in the Ionian.


Ionian islands?

In my experience "πατσαβούρα" is more common (Athens).


----------



## shawnee

Yes, I meant the Ionian Islands. Interesting that it is common in Athens as well. It's always hard to know  the geographic reach of a local expression.


----------

